# flow between LR?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Can you please have a look on the image and tell me if this arrangement is acceptable. The rocks are not rocks are not sitting flatly attached and the flow will go trough. My concern with the rocks on the bottom of left side
Thanks




*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I dont think its that bad, ideally you would want a powerhead on the other side pointing towards them... because right now, with that 1 powerhead they wont get much movement


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I personally dont like flat rocks like those on the left side. You could brake them with a hammer into 2 or 3 pieces that you can use to build some interesting structures. Get some underwater epoxy for it, if you're worried they might fall.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Changed as recomended



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

That's a lot of rock. I'd bury a power head or two behind some of it. Your koralias will just blow detritus into the rock, ideally you want it blown out.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do you mean point then from the behind on the front?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes. It's nice to have them pointed on the rocks where you'll probably put coral, but it will also push all the crud into the low flow areas within the rock stack, where it will loose momentum and be caught inside to rot. If you put them low on the back wall pushing the water out of the rocks the detritus will not settle, and will stay longer in the water column until fish/coral eat it, or until filter/skimmer grabs it.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Also if you move your AC110 into the right/middle side of the tank, you can have the intake pipe stick down in the rocks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Also if you move your AC110 into the right/middle side of the tank, you can have the intake pipe stick down in the rocks.


Thank you for good advice. I will do it. Refusium on the right AC in the middle and skimmer on the left (I am not sure if it is possible to put skimmer on the left) 
Thanks again

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

